# Hunter College



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 27, 2009)

Has anyone applied there this year?


----------



## jthamilton (Feb 27, 2009)

No, but just out of curiosity, are you applying to the City College MFA program and if not, why did you think the Hunter program better fit your needs?
I considered the City College program, but don't know much about the Hunter program.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 27, 2009)

I applied to the Hunter College IMA program.  It's a safety school.  The program seems to be fairly well-rounded; fully supporting documentary, narrative, and more avant garde experimental work, which I liked.  It's also in New York, and I'd like to get out of Los Angeles ASAP.


----------



## jthamilton (Feb 27, 2009)

My understanding is that the City College program is a more solidly filmmaking MFA program comparable to the type of program that you would get at Columbia, NYU, etc. in terms of focus and that the Hunter program is more of a "Media Arts" type thing, comparable to say, the New School's Media Arts MA (not sure exactly what it's called) which I wasn't interested in. City College has a later deadline than most school (may even be April 1) and is a super affordable option. It's a fairly new program, they have a little video about it on Youtube, so have a look at that.


----------

